# SOLD: Rare Plant Package including UG, H. pinnatifida, H. aristata, Azolla $25



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

SOLD: Rare Plant Package including UG, H. pinnatifida, H. aristata, Azolla $25

The package includes:

*
5" X 5" mat Utricularia graminifolia
5 stems Hygrophila pinnatifida
40+ nodes Ranunculus inundatus
2 stems Hygroryza aristata
Azolla
*
*5" X 5" mat Utricularia graminifolia*










*5 stems Hygrophila pinnatifida*



















*40+ nodes Ranunculus inundatus*










*2 stems Hygroryza aristata*










*Azolla*










*Group Shot shown with 11" scissors for scale*










*Bucket Shot*










*PM me if interested
For P/U only (Broadway/Commercial area)
BYOB (Bring Your Own Bag/Bucket)*

Thanks for looking !

Stuart


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

PENDING P/U by MonkE !


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Plants just picked up by monkE .

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------

